# After all that discussion, HERE'S how you get the Sarah Palin FOTD down...



## florabundance (Dec 10, 2008)

LMAO. I burst out laughing when I read this today. It reminded me of that big ass discussion that took place during the debates/the election regarding her make up.
Oh, and she's a MAC user aswell. Who'd have thought. 

What you will be needing:

*Foundation: *
Armani Luminous Silk Foundations
Revlon Age Defying Makeup with Botafirm


*Blush:*
*MAC blush in Gingerly and Cubic*
Chanel blush in Horizon and Narcisse

*Eyes*
L'Oreal Voluminous mascara
Individual fake eyelashes Makeup Forever
Chanel eyeshadow quads in Variations and Beiges de Chanel
*MAC single shadows in Amber Lights and Romp*
Sephora Slim Eye pencils in Dark Brown, Chocolate Brown, and Black

*Lips:*
automatic L'Oreal pencil in nudes
lip gloss: brands vary.


Now hopefully someone will put up a Palin FOTD, to make this post worth it lmao


----------



## Kayteuk (Dec 10, 2008)

OMG where did you find that out from?! I will try and do one at some point!


----------



## florabundance (Dec 10, 2008)

^^ lmao.
Jezebel.com - most amazing website ever. 

And I look forward to your look!


----------



## Kayteuk (Dec 10, 2008)

Im buying a new camera SD card on ebay this second :-D


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 10, 2008)

Girl you know I am rushing right out to get all this stuff so I can recreate that look....Ok NOT!!


----------



## jdechant (Dec 10, 2008)

Haha...where's Tina Fey when you need her??!


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Girl you know I am rushing right out to get all this stuff so I can recreate that look..._

 
Hahaha! That made me lol pretty hard.

Can't wait to see the Palin FOTDs.


----------



## florabundance (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Girl you know I am rushing right out to get all this stuff so I can recreate that look....Ok NOT!!_

 
WHAT? I was totally going to nominate you to do it in the OP..but I thought you might hurt me


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 11, 2008)

I have the Sarah Palin and Michelle Obama face charts if y'all are interested.


----------



## Kayteuk (Dec 11, 2008)

I would love to see some face charts


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 11, 2008)

when I get home from work I'll post them.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 12, 2008)

I would hate to be her makeup artist, with everyone talking crap about his or her work .


----------



## s0_fam0us (Dec 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_I would hate to be her makeup artist, with everyone talking crap about his or her work ._

 
Her makeup artist on the campaign trail was from CT. It was a piece on our local news one night. She made QUITE a bit of money from the Sarah Palin thing... I'll see if I can pull up the article again.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 12, 2008)

i sould totally do a Sarah Palin FOTD. I look so much like her!!!


----------

